# How to? Ethan Allen old English tavern pine finish



## Buschywooder (Jul 12, 2011)

Would love information about recreating this finish. I have a trestle sofa table that is deeply scratched, and think if I understood the original finish steps better, I could restore it better. I'm guessing there were glazes or more under the topcoats. Can anyone help me with how these finishes were created? 
Dana


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Uhh, do you have pictures? That would probably help.


----------



## Buschywooder (Jul 12, 2011)

Only have it on my iPad. Don't I have to have photobucket to show pics? Sorry, pretty new to posting; usually just viewing. Will try tomorrow.


----------



## Buschywooder (Jul 12, 2011)

Caused by an irresponsible 40 year old with bling jeans. Needless to say, not a friend. The whole top looked like this, I've cleaned some of it up with some refinisher, but would love more info about how this finish was applied….recipes or processes. Thanks.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I think an amber shellac will do it. Sand/plane the whole thing down to smooth surface. Use 000 steel wool and work the shellac into the wood and wipe excess. It would look really good if you could leave it in the sun for a few days to darken the wood before applying final coat.
mahdee


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Yup, you're right, that is scratched. Wood abuse at it's finest.

+1 on mrjinx007. There is certain darkening that mother nature does better than us.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

We had that same Ethan Allen table for years. Bought it with some of our wedding money back in 1974. Also got the little "scoop" end table that matched. Still have the scoop but I'm not sure where the coffee table ended up. Probably one of the daughters has it now.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Transtint has a color called "Pumpkin" that is very close, if not exact, to that color.
Bill


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Looks like a cat fight…or cougar.


----------



## Buschywooder (Jul 12, 2011)

Are you saying to sand down to the bare wood? I think the pics show it much more orange than it actually is. It is very dark brown, have even used some walnut stain and it seems close next to it.


----------

